# Deer "kill along"...



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought I would put some pressure on myself by posting a deer" kill along" thread. I`m gonna scout from now till next Friday taking pics along the way of anything thats hot. Hang a stand over a hopefully on fire location with pics of that and turn "TBone" loose on an unsuspecting Swamp Donkey with pics and hopefully footage of that. Blood trail with pics as well. Good or bad results I`m gonna do a couple of hunts like this. Hope you enjoy.RC


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 2, 2010)

pressure and R.C. in the same sentence.....................i dont see it !!!

good hunting to ya, i know you will be posting up some hero pics................


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 2, 2010)

I love it Robert!  I'm sure we will all learn something that can help our own efforts.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 2, 2010)

This should be very very GOOD.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic......looking forward to this.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tailfeather said:


> Fantastic......looking forward to this.



What he said!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome, cant wait !!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 2, 2010)

Allright .....Everyone.....School is now in session!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 2, 2010)

Time to get out the pad and pencil and take some notes.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 2, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Time to get out the pad and pencil and take some notes.



Yep....Professor Robert Carter, AA, MA, PHD 
AA-Arrow Assasin 
MA -Master Archer
PHD-Porky Has Died

Now ...............Has class in session 
It's gonna be good stuff!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 2, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Yep....Professor Robert Carter, AA, MA, PHD
> AA-Arrow Assasin
> MA -Master Archer
> PHD-Porky Has Died
> ...



Now that 's funny, and I don't ker who you are!  Looking forward to great lessons RC.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2010)

You fellers "beefing" up way to much. I`m just a persistent feller that learns from his mistakes and I`ve said before I`ve been blessed wirth a good teacher in Brother John..Actually Jeff Roberts could do much better at this but its hard to get him to even snap a photo of a dead deer much less talk about it..RC


----------



## Dennis (Sep 2, 2010)

This is gonna be good!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 2, 2010)

RC.....It's all done with the upmost respect...They taught you and now you are teaching us....Then we can pass it on when we teach some else....It's all good ..Thanks for doing this....


----------



## dutchman (Sep 2, 2010)

I look forward to seeing how this one plays out. I know we won't be disappointed.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2010)

go git em' rc!!!! this is a great idea, can't wait to read along while your on safari!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 2, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Awesome, cant wait !!!



What he said


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this. Anything that Robert set's his mind to is going to happen.


----------



## bownarrow (Sep 2, 2010)

great idea Robert----a true "reality" show. I'm looking forward to it, too.

Bet this will inspire some other "kill-alongs" and that'll be a good thing, too.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Sep 3, 2010)

Awsome also!!


----------



## markland (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea I been riding Jeff about that for years, I try to slide the camera out and sneak a pic of 'em when he ain't looking but he always seems to catch me, I'll get some of him this year, gonna put some pressure on him and just make him do it!
Good luck RC looking forward to it!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 3, 2010)

RC puts me in mind of a feller I knew that told us at huntin campto be listening at 8:00 the next morning.  He was planning to shoot a bedded eight pointer in the left eye  the next morning at that time.  He did it too. He had paterned the deer and knew how he'd be laying in his bed and that's the rest of the story.  'Course  he did it with a rifle.   RC may be able to call which side he's gonna shoot!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2010)

Went to Horse Creek scouting for something to hunt over come bow season and after about 6 hours of walking I found three killing spots.2 for deer and pigs and another on high ground for deer only.One persimmon is dropping really good. Its the one in the pic. When they hit the ground and bust they ready for sure. The Muscadine vine is loaded and the ground is wore out under neath. I`m gonna keep looking next week on bullard Creek and see whats best for my opening dat which will be the first Tuesday of the season. I gotta work the weekend.RC


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the other persimmon sign. Deer and hog tracks in both pics.RC


----------



## SOS (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I'll cut class with RC...I'll be waiting by the grill to grade his final exam!

Oh, and oooo-weeee on those muscadines!  Loaded!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 4, 2010)

Boy that puh'simmon tree sure looks familiar sitting on he edge of that slough like that. Looks like you already gt a few good places picked out. I will be at H/C Tuesday morningmyself trying to get one.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 4, 2010)

I always enjoy your stories and posts, Mr. Carter.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## walter morris (Sep 7, 2010)

this will be good.


----------



## markland (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck RC you sure did alot better with your scouting then I did!  I lost my 240acre track and down to hunting 22 acres again and no deer sign at all.  Did find 1 muscadine vine that is loaded with some hulls underneath it, but the persimmons around here are not dropping yet neither are the acorns other then what the squirrels are cutting out so not sure what I am going to do this weekend.  Could not locate any fresh deer poop either and that is what I really look for to sit on.  Look forward to reading about your success.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 8, 2010)

Robert, and others, tell me about empty grape hulls on the ground under loaded vines.  I have some like this on my new property.  The ground is tore up with obvious deer sign, but someone told me that deer don't spit out the hulls.  Maybe coons or possums?


----------



## markland (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah kinda wondering about that myself Marty, figured the deer would eat all of it and not leave the hulls, but really not sure.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 8, 2010)

Deer do spit out the hulls. I`ve seen them do it.Foxes eat`m whole.I`m sure some eat the whole thing and some don`t but under the grape vines I got loc-ons hanging near now there are "hulls" every where along with tons of deer tracks.Only problem is it takes a north wind only to hunt this spot....do you know how rare a north wind is this time of year.RC


----------



## markland (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep noticed alot of hulls on the ground, just looked flattened out like they were sucked dry!! Heck any steady wind is very rare now!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't forget about us!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, I spit the hulls and seed out. Mike


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 21, 2010)

Same ole question...


----------



## TGUN (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Robert, this is great. You know, it would be better if we could all follow your actions on google earth. Could you give us the GPS coordinates of those locations? Just for educational purposes only. I am sure you can trust us.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 1, 2010)

Slowly the hands of time........tic toc.........tic...toc...........tic


----------

